# Frog Gigging and Fishing



## Gigmaster (Feb 28, 2013)

I put a Zebco 808 reel on my CS Blowgun with electricians tape. I tie the end of the 10-pound test line to the dart shaft (large broadhead dart). Using a Dremel Tool, I cut two barbs into the broadhead.

To use, push the line release on the reel (don't forget to do this, or the dart will have a real short trip...) and pull out around 7 feet of line. Now, load the dart from the muzzle, and be sure it goes all the way down, taking the line with it. You can reel in some of the slack, but leave a little. Push the line release again before shooting.

When you blow the dart out, it takes the line with it. If you hit a frog, or fish, the barbs should hold the dart in the animal. All you have to do is reel the line in.

Note* This is only good for frogs, and smaller fish. For carp, or gar, you will need a good bow, and a stout fishing arrow with 100-pound test running line.


----------



## treefork (Dec 8, 2012)

So that's why you're called the Gigmaster! Good idea.


----------



## .625 magnum (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks for the idea Gigmaster. I did this with mine except I soldered a barb from fishing hook. And used a little open face reel.


----------



## neondog (Dec 29, 2012)

Here is a pic of the user end of my fishing rig. The black dot near the elbow on the right is a pin that prevents the dart from being reeled all the way into the bend. the actual barrel is four foot of metal conduit inside the PVC. Line feeds through a very small hole just in front of the reel.

Always wear eye protection when firing a tethered dart! h34r:


----------



## neondog (Dec 29, 2012)

Here is another version of an in-line gigger. Both were made by Sphingid (Thanks again Buddy!)


----------



## .625 magnum (Mar 5, 2013)

Nice I like the look of them. When I'm around a laptop ill try and post some of my pics right now I'm only on my phone and don't have that option


----------



## NaturalFork (Dec 7, 2012)

Awesome guys!


----------



## M_J (Dec 28, 2012)

Sounds like fun!


----------



## Gigmaster (Feb 28, 2013)

I found one of those reel seats for compound bows on Ebay for .99 cents. I attached it to my CS .625 Magnum Blowgun with electricians tape, and added a small spinning reel. I replaced the light mono-filament with 50' of 80-lb. Cajun Archery Braided Nylon Bowfishing Line. I use the heavy steel broad-heads, and use a Dremel to cut 2 small barbs. Then, I drill a small hole in the shaft (towards the rear) to attach the line. Now, I can take gar and carp from my kayak with ease. So far, I've put 6 carp in the freezer with this set-up. The biggest one so far has been 12 lbs. 3 oz. I haven't had a shot at a gar yet, but I am on the lookout for one.

This is a way better set-up than just taping a reel to the blowgun. And the really cool thing is that, even though it does not interfere with normal use (just remove the reel....), if for some reason you want to remove it, all you have to do is cut the tape, and wipe it down with a little alcohol to remove the sticky residue, and you've got your stock blowgun back....










Someone with some manufacturing know-how needs to start making blowgun fishing darts, similar to a scaled down fishing arrow, with remove-able barbs. I'd buy several dozen right off the bat. They could be made from fiberglass with a screw-in point, a line attachment hole at the rear, and a remove-able heavy wire barb, with a .625 cone instead of vanes.


----------

